# Purchases you regret (pictures)



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Regrets:


















I bought this Susan Lance harness for Tucker, and added the crystal paws, cause you know, I had to. I also bought a matching leash with it that I hardly ever use. Lightweight, great for summer yes. Tags stain it, any metals stains it, it gets dirty very quickly. I guess I shouldn't say stain because it is easily washable. Good quality? Yes-but I regret the purchase. Why? Because I've come to realize-No dog NEEDS and harness and leash set that costs just under $90. 

I'm kinda furious at myself for spending that much money-but I just HAD to HAVE it. That tiny, itty bitty piece of fabric and some glittery stones are just not worth what I spent.

Rocky also has one-the green picture, that one was $50ish and again, for what? These products are nice, but their prices are absolutely ridiculous. There are so many other options out there at far more reasonable prices. Do not be suckered into the fad. 



















I just want to point out that this is probably the first and last time that I have ever seen Tucker in the Pawd bed I purchased him for about $120. Good quality? Yes, comfy? Heck yes, I'd use it. Do my dogs use it? Well, if Tucker grabbing the side of it and dragging it across the room counts-then yes, yes they do. On rare occasion Rocky will lay on it, but only if he's been repeatedly refused a lap to lie in. I did not need to spend that much on a dog bed at all, but again, I just had to have it.

Vectra

I know that's not a picture, but it is a link. Rocky would cry and scratch like crazy when our first vet gave us vectra 3d to use. It was a purchase and I do regret it. I had to bathe him in dish washing soap after using vectra to try to get as much off as possible.

While this is a much shorter list than my 'like' list, I"m sure I'll find things to add to it eventually


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, he does look pretty stinkin' cute in those harnesses! My husband would call that a sunk cost. At first when I read the title and saw the pix, I thought you meant Tucker was the purchase you regretted! :w00t: Interesting he doesn't like the bed though, it looks cozy! You should try a $10 from Walmart and see what he does (he'll probably LOVE it!).


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have four carriers I do not use. Cassie has 20 + dresses that she hardly wears. Bogie has an equal number of outfits that he seldom wears. Then there is the holder for the hair dryer, the xpen, about twenty leashes, collars and harnesses, a plush dog house, dog beds with better mattresses than I have, brushes, combs, and hair products that cost 4 times more than what I spend on my hair products, and the list goes on and on.

Is most of it necessary, probably not. Is most of it overpriced - definitively, but I have so much fun buying it. I really do need to donate a lot of it rescue. We really do have way too much, and I am trying not to collect so much. I'm Reva, and I am a shopoholic.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay sorry, I probably shouldn't be laughing but i think we have all been there. Love the bed, I would have done that too except now that I have discovered TJMAX and HOmegoods, I don't think I would ever pay top dollar again.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

They are cute harnesses!

I regret a bunch of the things I bought right before I got my cute little fluff--things I thought I would use but never did--

such as the doggie bag to carry her around in (never used it after one or two attempts that made it clear she DEFINITELY didn't like it);

the multitude of puppy pads I stocked up on and the various pad trays for them (and then ended up not using puppy pads after a month and had a huge stock of puppy pads left over),

the pretty hair bows and many many CC grooming combs and Madden brushes I stocked up on before getting her (only use the one CC small metal comb and nothing else to groom her, since I quickly pitched the idea of growing her into a long flowing coat and keep her in a puppy cut--AND don't use the bows cause I think she'll just eat them). Maybe I'll use the brushes and combs some day...

and I'm sure there are other things but none that come to mind right now.

Thing I bought that I am most happy about though, was the pink outlook dog car seat. Best money spent. Bought it months ago and it is still my fav. I hugely use that every day--made her LOVE car rides, serves as her initial boost to climb up onto the ottoman to climb up onto my bed, and I sometimes move it into the living room to help her get onto my sofa.

Linda


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Reva, your post reminded me*

I also should add to the list the carrier I bought that I stopped using after two times.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You wanna talk about dogs who have too many clothes they don't wear, let's talk about mine! When I first started TTogs, I made clothes for them with their name & put them in one of the local groomer's. They didn't sell. So now I have 3 large bins of doggie clothes. I've given a lot of them away to my fosters but I still have a lot to go. We live and learn. BTW, about those expensive harnesses, the retail price of the fabric is $90 a yard. That is NINETY! Yes, $90 a yard. A little pricey if you ask me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a lot of stuff, but not much that I regret.

I regret buying the ENTIRE line of Pure Paws grooming products, because something made both MiMi and Ray very itchy. I am not about to risk experimenting to see if it was only one thing. I did use the whole jar of Silk though. I would gladly pass these on, but they are too expensive to mail.

I have a fifty year supply of bow making materials. Way to much, but I am still looking for a particular color that I am out of. Why not just use one of the 95 colors I have?

When I gave Ray a haircut he was cold. I got him like five sweaters a coat and a hoodie. He only wore the hoodie. I gave the coat to a Boston terrier.

I never went over-board on beds. MiMi was given a beautiful princess bed by Christine the Queen of Beds. But recently I saw some really nice looking memory foam beds. They cost quite a lot, but they would look nice in the living room.

I am really glad that I did NOT buy that $150 crystal necklace for MiMi. Here hair is long again.

Not too bad, huh?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I have four carriers I do not use. Cassie has 20 + dresses that she hardly wears. Bogie has an equal number of outfits that he seldom wears. Then there is the holder for the hair dryer, the xpen, about twenty leashes, collars and harnesses, a plush dog house, dog beds with better mattresses than I have, brushes, combs, and hair products that cost 4 times more than what I spend on my hair products, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Is most of it necessary, probably not. Is most of it overpriced - definitively, but I have so much fun buying it. I really do need to donate a lot of it rescue. We really do have way too much, and I am trying not to collect so much. I'm Reva, and *I am a shopoholic*.


OMG Reva---your a hoot....:smrofl::smrofl:

Shelly--your babies are so sweet..:tender: I just love that bed, see there I go....just one new item away from caving....there's no cure...:embarrassed:

I was saying other day I'm going to load all those "had to haves" and take them to the doggie thrift shop. Well over a year ago I started spending my $ on good grooming supplies, added insurance with 2 fluffs, instead of trends, expensive beds and toys the never touch. I know what they like now and I go to places like TJMaxx for half or less. I've gotten some real nice toys, beds and crate liners there. But I will always buy togs from Marti--but they don't count..:walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> I have four carriers I do not use. Cassie has 20 + dresses that she hardly wears. Bogie has an equal number of outfits that he seldom wears. Then there is the holder for the hair dryer, the xpen, about twenty leashes, collars and harnesses, a plush dog house, dog beds with better mattresses than I have, brushes, combs, and hair products that cost 4 times more than what I spend on my hair products, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Is most of it necessary, probably not. Is most of it overpriced - definitively, but I have so much fun buying it. I really do need to donate a lot of it rescue. We really do have way too much, and I am trying not to collect so much. I'm Reva, and I am a shopoholic.





LovelyLily said:


> They are cute harnesses!
> 
> I regret a bunch of the things I bought right before I got my cute little fluff--things I thought I would use but never did--
> 
> ...


Well, if either of you happens to have an extra Chris Christensen butter comb sitting around I'll happily buy it from you. My daughter took off with mine to brush her American Girl doll's hair and it has disappeared! 



Sylie said:


> I bought a lot of stuff, but not much that I regret.
> 
> I regret buying the ENTIRE line of Pure Paws grooming products, because something made both MiMi and Ray very itchy. I am not about to risk experimenting to see if it was only one thing. I did use the whole jar of Silk though. I would gladly pass these on, but they are too expensive to mail.
> 
> ...


Sylvia - I love Pure Paws, send me a PM and let me know what you've got if you want to unload them!

One woman's trash is another woman's treasure - just ask Steve!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Celeta you are so right, it really does look like I was talking about my Tuckerbean! :blush: Even on his worst day I will never regret that purchase! And I bet you he would use a $10 bed every chance he got, it just figures. Oh well, expensive lesson learned, I am trying to be much more frugal now!

Mags, thanks for dropping those store names  I'm going to have to check them out. I use to badger DH to let me buy these types of things, I guess what I am angry at myself about is buying them for so much!

I adore shopping for the boys but I must learn to be more thrifty.

:HistericalSmiley: Sammiesmom, I can relate 100%. Don't do it! At least until you find it on sale!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I have four carriers I do not use. Cassie has 20 + dresses that she hardly wears. Bogie has an equal number of outfits that he seldom wears. Then there is the holder for the hair dryer, the xpen, about twenty leashes, collars and harnesses, a plush dog house, dog beds with better mattresses than I have, brushes, combs, and hair products that cost 4 times more than what I spend on my hair products, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Is most of it necessary, probably not. Is most of it overpriced - definitively, but I have so much fun buying it. I really do need to donate a lot of it rescue. We really do have way too much, and I am trying not to collect so much. I'm Reva, and I am a shopoholic.


Ahahhahaa....DITTO! I have WAY TOO MUCH of everything as well. I try to curb my shopaholic tendencies but it never works. :blush: 

By the way Shelly, I recently bought Emma THREE Susan Lanci fancy harnesses and leashes. Oh and Bailey one set too. Just.slap.me.in.the.face.now. :brownbag:



mdbflorida said:


> Okay sorry, I probably shouldn't be laughing but i think we have all been there. Love the bed, I would have done that too except now that I have discovered TJMAX and HOmegoods, I don't think I would ever pay top dollar again.


I am a HomeGoods ADDICT. Honestly, I go there every weekend and always find new stuff to buy. :smilie_tischkante:

I NEED TO STOP! AH!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My regrets..the 20 harnesses and matching leashes that I never put on Ben because it may cause a tangle in his hair. Instead, I carry him everywhere.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bows, bows and more bows!!!! I have 12 craft boxes (the kind that holds floss when you cross stitch) full of bows and actually need another 1 or 2 boxes to hold all of these bows! I have too many leashes and harnesses that don't get used, dresses and sweaters that haven't been worn (well if we would stop have such a mild winter, then the sweaters would get worn). Tons of grooming products...still looking for the perfect shampoo and conditioners especially for Reese and Kelly since they're in coat. Beds or the plush houses have never gone to waste at my house since the pups or the cat love to occupy the beds or houses.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The Jarden Puppy Purse.. Dewey and Laurel hate it,and the Yorkies are too big for it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Regrets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought Vectra for all 4 of mine, a lot of scratching for a week and Dewey refused to walk. I bought 4 and through a promotional I got 4 more free ! .. Big Whoop! ...I'll never use that stuff again!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If you have Steinmart that is another good one, but I think they are more in the southern states. We could all start a great dog diva flea market if we all lived in the same city LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> If you have Steinmart that is another good one, but I think they are more in the southern states. We could all start a great dog diva flea market if we all lived in the same city LOL


We have Steinmart here in Ohio!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Well, if either of you happens to have an extra Chris Christensen butter comb sitting around I'll happily buy it from you. My daughter took off with mine to brush her American Girl doll's hair and it has disappeared!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll weigh it and get an idea of what it would cost to mail. The thing is if you have an account or are a big shipper it costs little to mail or UPS, but for us regular guys it costs a lot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have multiples of everything for my pups! I may not use everything I have, but I enjoy buying the stuff and I do use a lot of them. 

....it's the clothing....I have way too much clothing for them!!! They don't even wear clothes!! :smilie_tischkante:


Now I'm into new beds. I bought a wonderful bed yesterday and replaced a worn out one. :thumbsup: And I've been buying memory foam and soft furry cushions and pads. I love them all!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

No regrets here. I buy way too much stuff too but knowing that I wanted it at some point stops me from having regrets. I'm also good with donating/selling stuff we can't use. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have so many things I regret buying

3 crates, 1 open crates made of steel, she climbed it like a monkey.
Xpen...she broke a tooth trying to collape it.
Backpack that hung on the front of me...I think it hurt her bum...hated this thing.
Clothes, sweaters, pjs...she mats too much be be left on.
Toys, toys and more toys...only plays with a few favorites.
Doggie beds...I probably bought a different one monthly for a year...not bcuz she didn't like them, they didn't coordinate with the decor in my house.
Bathing suits for the beach...we never go.
Cooling mat for the hot days...she never wld lay on it
And the most ridiculous one is the socks and booties.
These were 40 dollars in a doggie boutique and they just don't fit or shld I say don't go on...these were made for suckers like me!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

But I will always buy togs from Marti--but they don't count..:walklikeanegyptian:[/QUOTE]

Aw, Kandis, you're so sweet. BTW, I just bought some really pretty yellow fabric I think you might like!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, I guess being frugal is a gift. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Because I really am. Living in NYC you usually can get a sale on anything so I'm a big, get the same product on sale if you can. I also am of the mind of utility vs. frills, needs more than wants. Just the way I was brought up with a mom who lived through the Depression and really knew what every dollar and penny meant. 
So Tyler has a couple of cheap cat beds he loves (yes $5 at Petco) and a regular bed that was on sale for around $12. He has some fancy dishes but he likes our dishes instead. Love our Bayou bowl though. He has two leashes, one black, one blue. Three carriers; all on deep discount. He does have a big wardrobe but they almost all from our fabulous Buddy Sassy,'s mom, Pat, who showered us with gorgeous hand made harnesses which he proudly wears every day. :chili::chili: along with harnesses made by Tanner Togs' Marti. Other than that, some sweaters we got as SS presents, some I knit, some from a sample sale and that's about it. We have insurance which trumps all the other stuff if god forbid there's an emergency, Madan brush and steel comb, a car seat. That's about it. 
More important than all those things is love and he has plenty of that. I'd rather give the money to rescue than spend it on expensive doggie things. But that's just me. Tyler doesn't seem to mind a bit.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This may be a crazy idea, but how about we start a 2nd hand store! I know we all but puppy clothes that can only be worn a couple times, and we all have an x-pen! And crates, etc. Just a thought!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gee, I guess being frugal is a gift. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Because I really am. Living in NYC you usually can get a sale on anything so I'm a big, get the same product on sale if you can. I also am of the mind of utility vs. frills, needs more than wants. Just the way I was brought up with a mom who lived through the Depression and really knew what every dollar and penny meant.
> So Tyler has a couple of cheap cat beds he loves (yes $5 at Petco) and a regular bed that was on sale for around $12. He has some fancy dishes but he likes our dishes instead. Love our Bayou bowl though. He has two leashes, one black, one blue. Three carriers; all on deep discount. He does have a big wardrobe but they almost all from our fabulous Buddy Sassy,'s mom, Pat, who showered us with gorgeous hand made harnesses which he proudly wears every day. :chili::chili: along with harnesses made by Tanner Togs' Marti. Other than that, some sweaters we got as SS presents, some I knit, some from a sample sale and that's about it. We have insurance which trumps all the other stuff if god forbid there's an emergency, Madan brush and steel comb, a car seat. That's about it.
> More important than all those things is love and he has plenty of that. I'd rather give the money to rescue than spend it on expensive doggie things. But that's just me. Tyler doesn't seem to mind a bit.


:goodpost: I think we must be twins separated before birth!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :goodpost: I think we must be twins separated before birth!:HistericalSmiley:


I think the three of us are triplets. I am glad that my dogs don't need to wear clothes. I am glad that they have four legs and don't require a stroller. Except for the bow making materials, I don't have all that much stuff. And, mind you, I did not by that silly necklace.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You all make me feel less guilty. I rarely buy something for Charlie. I learned my lesson with Alex. In 3 years I bought maybe 2 or 3 toys for Charlie if I could find one NOT made in China. All the toys he has are the ones Alex left for him. And there are plenty. Beds ? he has the ones I bought for Alex. Only one of them is really used. I bought another crate like one (did not put the door on it) that he almost never uses but it doubles as a side table, so I am using it more than he does. The only thing he does, is pull out the pillow and play with it. At least I did not buy another bag. Gave the indognito bag to my daughter (have not seen her using it !!), but still have the sherpa bag. Anybody interested in a sherpa bag, medium size ? No clothes here. The few I have are from Alex. My husband would go crazy if I buy clothes for Charlie. No bows, he is a boy. Boys don't wear bows. The few times I put the left over bows from Alex on him they lasted only a few minutes. But I bought a new stroller (sold the old one) because I did not like the old one. Honestly ? it's not used enough to excuse the expense. I also ordered another new bed to put in the bedroom to replace the one I already have. I HAVE A GOOD EXCUSE FOR IT. It's going to be a dresser to go with my other bedroom furniture. The bottom will be a bed/crate for Charlie and top will have drawers for my own use. I would like to buy a nice harness but am not ready to spend 70$ on it. It would be a "vest" AND a "harness" and my husband would not be able to look at it as a "clothe" since it would be also a harness.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Forgot to add. I bought a new CC wooden pin brush. I must say I like it better than the other ones I have.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I buy too many clothes without properly measuring Maddie. I have clothes from her puppyhood until now. I also have a separate wardrobe for when she is cut short and when her hair is long!


----------



## MsJaxxy (Nov 6, 2013)

I am keeping a very close watch on this forum as a guide/reminder. I don't even have my fluff yet and I've already got a shopping list 10 miles long!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have bought all the main necessities and I do splurge on Izzy. But I just keep reminding myself that, unlike kids, I will be able to use these items for 10 or more years. Then when that dreadful day comes, I will more than likely get another girl the same size because I think Izzy is the perfect size, and she will also be able to use these items. So I can use them another 10 or so years. If you look at it that way it makes the purchase worth it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel a bit like a loser on this thread lol. I'm really just a frugal girl I think. I don't have much for Lady Belle, but she loves what she does have. I buy her toys more than anything because she just loves them and they are inexpensive. I did go through a phase when I was buying a bunch of stuff, but I resold and/or gave it all away. I just don't like "stuff". Would you believe I own maybe a maximum of 10 outfits for myself and probably 4 pairs of shoes? Seriously, I am a minimalist. Thankfully Belle is good with it. I would like to get her another soft bed and a nice grooming brush/comb though  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a great post! very good to post your likes on the one post and the dislikes in this post!!!

My regrets are buy cheapy brushes and the winter boots that seem never to stay on any of my three! Its getting ridculous when your fluff has more shoes than you do LOL


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, what about what we wish we had and can't find??? I want footie pajamas with rubber feet! Sometimes I just want to take them out for a walk and not bathe when we get home.

Bayleigh is a scratcher when her allergies get bad and I have to put her in the dreaded footie pj's. I bought a pair of regular ones and some puppy socks and had my daughter put snaps to hold them on...works in a pinch, but not so good for walks.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never really gotten any big money purchases for Milo (being a student means I don't have much spending money) but I do regret buying him so much of things - he has 5 beds - only one was over €20, but he sleeps in his toy box most of the time! He has way too many clothes too, a lot that he's never worn and I've gotten them 1-2 years ago.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well Tucker does look very handsome in his new harness, can't regret that . But of course our fluffs don't care how much something costs and what kind of fabric it is made out, it is purely for our eyes to see and for the joy we get when looking for things to buy. 

I always try to opt for a more affordable version of something while still being good quality. I really wanted to get Cici a budy belt harness, but the price is just out of my league, so I got the scrappy pets harness and I really like it. I think the most expensive product I've purchased for her is her bed, it was $150 but I don't regret that because she loves it and I think it's cute. 

What I really want to buy now is a little dress for her that's $300 but so stunning :wub: not going to happen though lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Ok, what about what we wish we had and can't find??? I want footie pajamas with rubber feet! Sometimes I just want to take them out for a walk and not bathe when we get home.
> 
> Bayleigh is a scratcher when her allergies get bad and I have to put her in the dreaded footie pj's. I bought a pair of regular ones and some puppy socks and had my daughter put snaps to hold them on...works in a pinch, but not so good for walks.


Now we are talking!!!! I want that as well.................. and I have seen where you can get the snowsuites with the foot on it but they want an outrages price$$$$$$$$ for it!:blink:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I feel a bit like a loser on this thread lol. I'm really just a frugal girl I think. I don't have much for Lady Belle, but she loves what she does have. I buy her toys more than anything because she just loves them and they are inexpensive. I did go through a phase when I was buying a bunch of stuff, but I resold and/or gave it all away. I just don't like "stuff". Would you believe I own maybe a maximum of 10 outfits for myself and probably 4 pairs of shoes? Seriously, I am a minimalist. Thankfully Belle is good with it. I would like to get her another soft bed and a nice grooming brush/comb though  .


Do not feel bad for being frugal. I need to stop making large purchases like I have money to throw away. Seriously the cash I spent on those harnesses and that bed should have gone to training lessons for Tucker or into savings. I have learned my lesson for sure. I find myself hesitating all the time now and thinking..."Wow that IS a cute sweater but it is also x amount I can spend on their food, or heck even my food!"

I have really reeled it in recently, but if I win the lotto, all bets are off!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I really regret buying a $70 pet den that Kelly never uses, it's brown and boyish; doesn't match my pink room and all of her pink stuff. I regret buying so many plastic bowls before I got her thinking they were all so cute, and then realized plastic was bad for her. :smilie_tischkante: I regret buying a Juicy Couture leopard carrier for Dolce a few years ago, he hated it! I tried it with Kelly but it's too big for her, and it's more expensive than a better quality carrier I could have gotten instead.  Oh, and so many dresses she's never worn. It's too hot in Panama to take her out in them and at home it's pointless for her to wear most of them since they'll make her hair tangle. :mellow:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

TOYS! Khloee has 2 bins full of toys, but she only plays with a select few of them...and they are the oldest and simplest of all of them!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

BellaNotte said:


> Well Tucker does look very handsome in his new harness, can't regret that . But of course our fluffs don't care how much something costs and what kind of fabric it is made out, it is purely for our eyes to see and for the joy we get when looking for things to buy.
> 
> I always try to opt for a more affordable version of something while still being good quality. I really wanted to get Cici a budy belt harness, but the price is just out of my league, so I got the scrappy pets harness and I really like it. I think the most expensive product I've purchased for her is her bed, it was $150 but I don't regret that because she loves it and I think it's cute.
> 
> ...


I have a scrappy harness for Penny but I really wanted to try the buddy belt so I purchased one for Katie. I have to say that I much prefer the scrappy harness. One of the reasons is that it pivots in the center, which allows it to move with the body for more comfort. And I also find it to be much softer than the buddy belt. You made a good choice. :thumbup: 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I have a scrappy harness for Penny but I really wanted to try the buddy belt so I purchased one for Katie. I have to say that I much prefer the scrappy harness. One of the reasons is that it pivots in the center, which allows it to move with the body for more comfort. And I also find it to be much softer than the buddy belt. You made a good choice. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to know!! I don't feel bad about not getting a buddy belt now . I just wish scrappy pets would make more colors to choose from


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, with a lot of help, I'm finally able to post a picture...this is my Bayleigh in her modified PJs...no more face scratching!


----------

